# Whats this I hear about Swoopes being traded?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Its a rumor that Swoopes is demanding a trade or something.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I have seen a bunch of stuff on the espn wnba board about a big "shake up" about to happen, but it might just be speculation about Swoopes being in the middle of it all. But face it, she and Tina are the only trade bait, and the number 5 draft pick, that we have.

It might well be the dawn of a new day in Comets Land and I say hallelujah. For Swoopes to fit in LA and them make it under the salary cap means a lot of good players will be on the table for such a trade. Whether you like them or not, those gals can play, and I am not talking about T-spoon and Whitmore, either. Dixon can kick anybody's behind, Mabika and Milton-Jones the same. For Swoopes to end up there, Houston could end up with some really good talent.

There is also speculation that a third team might be involved. A lot of the posters are concerned about her being traded to a Western Conference Team...saying she will bust Houston's chops when given the chance for her late career renaisance. I don't see her playing in the East, but some of those teams might have more cap space than the Western Conference teams.

February 1st is the day free agents can be signed...watch the transactions page on wnba.com. I don't know how quickly the activity will start showing up, but once somebody gets the ball rollin', it could get very interesting.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Well well little miss diva wants out. Oh well! If we could get anybodyfrom the Sparks team I want Leslie or Mabika.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Probably won't be Leslie, but I would take any of their two starters for SS and Tiffani Johnson.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

For Swoopes, I want Mwadi and Delisha...or Mwadi and Nikki Teasley. We have to get Mwadi!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Mabika kicks some serious butt and would play well with Tina. I hear people dissing on Dixon, but while I can't really stand her, you cannot argue with results. Early during last season when MCooper was trying to keep her on the bench, she would come in and take over the game...she has that ability.

I am not the least interested in Teasley... and Milton gets it done, but I would rather have Tan Smith that DNasty.

I just hope Van doesn't mess this deal up, whatever it turns out to be. The hiring of Kar Thompson is at least a step in the right direction...toward great basketball.

And what do you think about all the calling to the Comets office requesting season ticket money refunds? I think the team is at least trying to do something different, so I am all for it. I'll take Thompson, Arcain, Snow, Canty and a bunch of rookies and make a go at rebuilding. What we have had the last two seasons didn't get it done.

Remember that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and ove and expecting different results. Let's get a health team on the floor and go for that elusive "one for the thumb!"


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> 
> 
> And what do you think about all the calling to the Comets office requesting season ticket money refunds? I think the team is at least trying to do something different, so I am all for it. I'll take Thompson, Arcain, Snow, Canty and a bunch of rookies and make a go at rebuilding. What we have had the last two seasons didn't get it done.
> ...



I think that it's great people are calling the office demanding refunds. SSwoopes is one of the most popular players in women's basketball history. So if the team lets her go, she'll know that over half of Houston's WNBA fans still like her. I called the number and got a busy signature.:grinning: I was actually calling for ticket information though. 

Thompson and Arcain are kind of old to be on a rebuilding team, don't you think? I guess it's great that they already have 4 championship rings then.

For crying out loud, would they please let Tiffani go!!!! :no:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Thompson has lots of game left...she will still be strong for the 2008 Olympics, if she doesn't have any injuries. Arcain is in her professional swan song, but what a gutsy player...and class on top of that.

We don't know the whole story here...Swoopes may want a change of scenery herself. She still has to deal with the stigma of not having won a championship without Cooper on the team...if she goes to another contending team, that will be the reasoning. She might well be tired of Van, too. Can't blame her for that.

I still don't see why basketball fans are turning on the team at this point, not knowing the entire story. If Swoopes goes to another Western Conference team, you know you are going to see her probably twice here in Houston. I know I even drove over to San Antonio and flew out to Phoenix for some games to see players on other teams that I like (Lauren Jackson, most notably)...and lots of WNBA fans take road trips.

Perhaps the old guard of Comets fan is still spoiled from the Championship years and only care about the characters, not the game and success of the league. If Houston loses its team, those Swoopes fans won't even get to see her when her team would be scheduled to come here to play. So knee jerk reactions are not the best ways to respond to the situation.

I am personally all for whatever gets the Comets out of their funk of the last few years. Van should have been let go after the 2003 loss to Sacramento in the playoffs, but he was not. Last year's debacle cannot happen again...and if Swoopes was bringing the rest of the team down in the locker room and away from the court, then maybe she needs the change of scenery in order to get back to her best basketball.

The Comets are my team and I am very impressed with the changes made so far. The coaching change alone might be the sign of #00's big butt heading out the door....Lord, please???


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Ugh... I cant believe you like Lauren Jackson. She's so cocky! The only way ill watch her play is if the Comets are playing the Storm. Im so happy LL got the MVP award.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Tracie...

You and I can probably agree that Tina would have been the MVP last year if she had not sat out eight games. If she would have just been out four, she still could have pulled off the scoring leader award and gotten the MVP in spite of playing for such a craptastic team as the Comets were last year.

LJ is one of the most amazing women to ever play the game of basketball. I agree that she can come off as cocky...especially last year at the Olympic Games...but she is actually quite a shy person. She is still growing up, but has been in the limelight since she was about 16 years of age. It is said that she can be one of the most mature people you ever talk to and in the next minute do something totally silly...just figuring out life, I say.

I love watching the Comets and Storm play. It is usually a pretty good match up. I know you enjoyed the floor mopping the Comets gave them last July!!! I just sat there with my mouth open, not believing the Comets were kickin' the Storm's behind like that...25 point win. But, I watched Lauren and she just absolutely blew my mind with her outside shot and moves to the basket.

See her as many times as you can because she is a legend in the women's game already. She is the standard and the future is already here...and she isn't even 24 years old yet!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I still dont really like her BUT since I might be a season ticket holder Im going to see her twice. ::SIGHS::


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

With all the action going on in the Eastern Conference, has anybody heard any more about this soap opera? I am afraid the absence of Tina in the early months of the season will be reason enough for Van to keep #00 on the roster...

Nothing going on but the rent...

and what are anybody's thoughts regarding the numbe 5 draft pick? Will Van go small or tall?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I hope Van picks Sancho Lyttell or however you spell her name.


----------

